# Animals As Leaders NEED YOUR HELP!!! (Stolen gear)



## Jesse Zuretti (Jun 16, 2012)

taken from their Facebook:
_



Hey guys. 
We've got some pretty terrible news to report. Upon returning home to our house in LA we discovered that we'd been robbed while were out on tour. The thieves were able to get away with Javier's Chevy Blazer and all of the equipment we didn't have on tour with us. 10 guitars in total. This includes many of our one of a kind custom instruments (Stranberg,Rick Toone ) as well as amplifiers, PA equipment and personal items. 
This is beyond devastating. We know so many of you have been beyond supportive with Javier's legal troubles. We may need more of your help now to potentially find some of these one of a kind instruments that may pop up on Ebay, Craigslist, pawn shops, used music stores etc. 
We're adding an album containing photos and detailed descriptions of the stolen gear to our profile. Please take a look and keep your eyes open for anything that looks close to this stuff. I truly think that with your help we have an exponentially better chance of tracking some of this down. 

Thanks,
Tosin, Javier

Click to expand...

_


> If anyone has any information about any of this gear, please contact us at [email protected]. Please, keep it to messages containing leads on the stolen gear. Thanks!





Djent said:


> The stolen guitars:
> -.strandberg* #17 (the one that the production models will be based on)
> -The semi-hollow LACS Ibby
> -The RG2228 with the white EMGs
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/animalsasleaders


----------



## JamesM (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 17, 2012)

I feel so bad for these guys. They work so hard and they don't deserve this bout of bad luck lately. First Javier, now stolen gear? Sad.


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jun 17, 2012)

I shared this with the Carvin forums, the guys over there I'm sure will be glad to help as much as they can. This is seriously such terrible news and whoever is responsible is despicable


----------



## sahaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Javier you can have my Blazer


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 17, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## linqua (Jun 17, 2012)

I declare war.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 17, 2012)

I went into a rage when I saw their post on Facebook, because I imagined what I would do if this happened to me. This is beyond words, and especially when it's a theft of this magnitude.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 17, 2012)

Man, what a shit string of luck...

I'll repost this at other forums I frequent and keep a look out.

I'm not even a big AAL fan, but this is BULLSHIT, same goes with the Boston incident. 

Good luck to ya'll!


----------



## RandyE9 (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding? That is unreal, sharing this to everybody.


----------



## FireInside (Jun 17, 2012)

Fucking terrible.


----------



## Insanity (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had gear stolen from me. I was fucking gutted for months.
But atleast the stuff that got stolen is mostly one of a kind and can easiely identified.


----------



## asher (Jun 17, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

but also what Insanity said. Stuff like the Strandies and the Toones are probably going to be super hard to flip - if you don't know wtf they are, you probably won't want them at all, and if you do, well... and even the LACS should be easier to track.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 17, 2012)

Man as soon as a read the title I knew what was coming...

Spent the last hour scowering ebay and the california craigslist and have found nothing. 

Anyone have the color of the blazer? I bet they would be more careless selling that then guitars.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hopefully this will go the same way as the Mike M's PRS 7.

Moron who stole it takes it to guitar center and gets busted. 

Lets hope anyway.


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow terrible news.

Fucking thieving assholes


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2012)

the car might be a lost cause, probably already stripped, but these guitars should be pretty easy to find, considering the market for them is so niche. 

best of luck to the guys, a huge bummer.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jun 17, 2012)

These people should be put to death, populations getting too high, just execute these fuckers.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 17, 2012)

Once I saw this on facebook I was like "O dear God, don't let somebody have stolen that Hollowbody." Sure enough, the minute I saw that picture in the list of instruments stolen....I raged...HARD. This is seriously fucked up


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is awful. Really hope you find your stuff!


----------



## guitareben (Jun 17, 2012)

Who does this... just who the fuck does that to someone...


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 17, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Who does this... just who the fuck does that to someone...



Probably some crack head/other random assholes with fucked up lives. At least when/if the dude gets caught he'll go to jail for a long time. Multiple counts of grand theft, for sure. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out in pawn shops around LA.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 17, 2012)

I felt violated when someone broke into my car and stole 2 pairs of sunglasses. I can't even begin to imagine this shit. Makes me nauseous.


----------



## Cynic (Jun 17, 2012)

AAL Megathread


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 17, 2012)

this needs it's own thread mang


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 17, 2012)

From the megathread,



Djent said:


> The stolen guitars:
> -.strandberg* #17 (the one that the production models will be based on)
> -The semi-hollow LACS Ibby
> -The RG2228 with the white EMGs
> ...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2012)

WTF!

No one deserves this, poor AAL, they have had extremely bad luck :/

What about the non guitar gear? any lists of that ?


----------



## Styxmata (Jun 17, 2012)

RAGE! 

This shit is fucked up, I guarantee the local pawn shops will be prime places to look for this shit in the near future. I don't see many people who have the knowledge of what the customs alone are worth, being able to bring themselves to steal such art. 

Plus car jacking  doesn't seem like the prime nightlife hobby for a shredder. These scumbags will probably be trying to get rid of the axes as quick as possible.


----------



## 80H (Jun 17, 2012)

i am sad and furious


----------



## Ambit (Jun 17, 2012)

This kind of shit really pisses me off, this bad has had some really terrible occurrences in the recent past.


----------



## sleightest (Jun 17, 2012)

This is very sad. The worst is that the instruments are so unique and rare. With the way AAL is blowing up these are the kind of guitars I would expect to see at EMP or some other museum someday possibly. They are going to have to sell that stuff for cheap to someone who doesnt know shit about 8 strings. Those instruments and musicians have changed music forever and have given hope to the future of music, to me this isnt AAL being ripped off. As a musician with so much respect for Tosin, Javier and Matt, I feel like ive been ripped off too. =( I hope somehow Meshuggah finds whoever did this and beats the shit out of them.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone else have a feeling that these people who stole from AAL knew they were on tour? Like knew where they lived waited for them to go on tour and stole their gear.I hope that isn't the case but seems kinda reasonable.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 18, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> Anyone else have a feeling that these people who stole from AAL knew they were on tour? Like knew where they lived waited for them to go on tour and stole their gear.I hope that isn't the case but seems kinda reasonable.



Good point. 
People who steal and rob check neighborhoods and buildings out and notice when people are away. Could have just been that too. 

Either way I pray that the criminals get caught and the gear and personal items are returned. Did they have insurance on any of the guitars and items?


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 18, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Good point.
> People who steal and rob check neighborhoods and buildings out and notice when people are away. Could have just been that too.
> 
> Either way I pray that the criminals get caught and the gear and personal items are returned. Did they have insurance on any of the guitars and items?



I'm not sure if they did tbh.I imagine they did on the car if they drove it(obviously).As far as the guitars I have no clue :/


----------



## Dan Halen (Jun 18, 2012)

I think we should keep this as an "only post if you have info" thread. we dont want it to get too cluttered. every one is angry at this point but they reallllllly need help not anger.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 19, 2012)

My heart dropped when I saw Tosin's LACS was stolen 

I'll be checking around ebay and craigslist and such to see if they pop up there.


----------



## sleightest (Jun 19, 2012)

I know a couple people have replicated tosins white emg 8 string but I saw this through FB description is kinda weird/sketchy
Ibanez rg 2228 8 string Prestige MIJ w/ White EMG 808X pickups! Rare!! | eBay
edit never mind its an old auction


----------



## sleightest (Jun 19, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Jun 19, 2012)

UPDATE:



> Great news! Just got this from Tosin: "Last night the police arrested two individuals driving Javier's stolen car. The guys even had Javier's ID ( which was in his room) in their wallet. The best part is that #17 was in the back seat! So. Now we have two suspects, the stolen car and one of 10 guitars....
> It seems logical to assume either these guys were the burglars, or they have contact with the true culprits. Either way i'm elated to have #17 back and to being much closer to getting the rest of the gear."


----------



## drmosh (Jun 19, 2012)

GnarlesBronson said:


> UPDATE:



that is great news! I hope they get the rarer guitars back at least, hopefully all of them


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 19, 2012)

Aww yea!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Hell yeah! That's some awesome news! I just saw this whole news about their shit being stolen and I can't believe it. I really hope they recover the rest of their gear really soon.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 19, 2012)

Kind of glad they stole the car. So much easier to find than a guitar. Really glad to hear this news!


----------



## Ambit (Jun 20, 2012)

That's awesome  I knew it was a mistake of them to show the front of their house with the address in plain view on their studio update videos.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 21, 2012)

Should we also not bump this thread unless we have information on the stuff? 

But seriously...These guys have awful luck.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Its bad enough that you need to be so controlled about the gear that you carry with you when you tour and play out. To come home and find out that someone took advantage of your absence is completely shitty.

I am really really sorry guys if you are reading this. I hope that all of this stuff is found and you get some normality to your life. I know that it cant be easy getting comfortable again.

I had such a torrid love affair with the Burl Mayones 8 string at NAMM. I volunteer my services to break some kneecaps once the perp is found. JK but you know what I mean.


----------



## Ambit (Jun 26, 2012)

anyone have any new updates?


----------



## metalaxxe11 (Jun 28, 2012)

It really sucks to see these threads kicking about, hope they find their gear


----------



## Techdeath (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate that we live in a world where people would steal from such an inspirational artist.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll keep a lookout in MD, I have lots of respect towards towards these guys and this shit shouldn't happen to anyone. Hell, I get angry when my picks are stolen.


----------



## LaserLobotomy (Aug 25, 2012)

Great news!  AAL are fantastic musicians, and they certainly didn't deserve this foul act to be done upon them. Extremely pleased to see that the scoundrels have been caught, and with further probing, hopefully will reveal the whereabouts of the rest of the stolen equipment. Here's hoping


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2012)

I really want to know what came of that. I asked on their FB a month ago but no reply.


----------



## the hittmann (Aug 26, 2012)

I talked to tosin at a clinic about it and he said they hadn't found anything else, and considered them to be gone for good.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 2, 2012)

^ALL OF MY WAT.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Sep 5, 2012)

This robery had to have been planned. It was a mass scale robery. 

Fuck people...


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, that's devastating. Hopefully they will be able to find some of their stuff...


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 16, 2012)

I still have hope for the 2 Mayones' and Tosin's LACS. They're completely one-of-a-kind guitars so hopefully they'll end up in the hands of an aware AAL fan at some point.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2012)

I know AAL have the right to keep things to themselves and this isn't a public matter, but I do wish we had at least heard what came after that arrest update


----------



## the hittmann (Sep 20, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I know AAL have the right to keep things to themselves and this isn't a public matter, but I do wish we had at least heard what came after that arrest update



I posted earlier, nothing developed after the arrest, at least in terms of them getting guitars back.


----------



## median (Oct 18, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> These people should be put to death, populations getting too high, just execute these fuckers.



Yep. I second that. 

"Fuck all these gun toting, hip gangster wanna bes. I'm praying for rain. I'm praying for tidal waves."


----------



## engage757 (Oct 31, 2012)

Have we heard anything new about this?


----------



## johnny666 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a real bummer guys and I will repost on my website as well. I hope these bastards get found. I've had stuff stolen in the past and it can make a man cry.


----------



## Bruceywilliams (Nov 27, 2012)

johnny666 said:


> This is a real bummer guys and I will repost on my website as well. I hope these bastards get found. I've had stuff stolen in the past and it can make a man cry.



Amen man, I really hope they hang the bastards


----------



## Altar (Dec 19, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I know AAL have the right to keep things to themselves and this isn't a public matter, but I do wish we had at least heard what came after that arrest update



They may not know. My dad's $3000 dollar bike was stolen. A year later, it was returned in bad shape, and the police would not tell us anything.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 26, 2013)

Altar said:


> They may not know. My dad's $3000 dollar bike was stolen. A year later, it was returned in bad shape, and the police would not tell us anything.



i bet they crashed it. cops i mean. they think they can do whatever they want because "hey, it was stolen. we didn't crash it or anything..."

i bet they've found the guitars and then shoved them up their asses or sumthin, and then they smelled too corrupt for their noses so they dumped the guitars in a lake.

you never know.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 13, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> i bet they've found the guitars and then shoved them up their asses or sumthin, and then they smelled too corrupt for their noses so they dumped the guitars in a lake.
> 
> you never know.



Oh god!
the thought of those guitars sat at the bottom of a lake absorbing crap water like sponges!


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's downright depressing....Someone needs to take 9v batteries and put some GPS tracking capabilities inside their guitars, right by the control cavity.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 4, 2013)

That should definitely become a thing in all new guitars.


----------



## krovx (Aug 17, 2013)

Hate hearing this stuff happen. I know it is a pain but I never leave my gear outside even if I get back at 3am and just want to sleep. Too many of these horror stories convince me to just get it done


----------



## JoePayne (Nov 17, 2013)

this is a damn shame. renters insurance comes in very handy. very very handy


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 25, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Nov 26, 2013)

I had a guitar stolen out of my car once and that really sucked I can only imagine loosing that much gear...


----------



## dosilegecko (Dec 9, 2013)

This is really awful, I read about the legal thing with Javier too. Boston PD are a bunch of union thug scumlords. I can't believe they even get a damn paycheck, ....ing cowards.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys, please dont bump this thread unless you hear something. I keep getting really exited seeing it in my subscription box.


----------



## Misfit (Mar 17, 2014)

That is seriously ....ed up. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Hexatticus (Mar 22, 2014)

This reminds me of when Slipknot got everything stolen from the Iowa house while on tour. They found out it was one of their friends they trusted to look after things while they were gone. They got most of the stuff back in the end. Hope you guys do too.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 6, 2014)

I dont get it... as if the music industry isn't in enough shit.... some twat goes and steals from them?

thing is theres not much people can do unless they have visual prroof


----------



## crg123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Were there any updates on this?

Edit:



the hittmann said:


> I talked to tosin at a clinic about it and he said they hadn't found anything else, and considered them to be gone for good.



Nvm...


----------



## CanniballistiX (Jun 16, 2014)

ugh.. nvm.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Oct 19, 2014)

Seriously still surprises me that they haven't gotten all those -one of a kind- unique guitars back. There really should have been a legit guitarhunt.


----------

